# Phrag Nitidissimum



## Wendy (Jul 1, 2008)

Petals on this monster are 40+cm.


----------



## Corbin (Jul 1, 2008)

Very Nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Wendy, 
What's the cross on this monster? It's beautiful


----------



## Wendy (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks.

It's caudatum x Conchiferum. Conchiferum is carcinum x longifolium.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Boy it grabbed up a lot of the caudatum genes when they were past out!


----------



## Gilda (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful !!:clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 1, 2008)

Great blooms! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2008)

I need one of these.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 1, 2008)

That is a nice one, Wendy!

:drool:


----------



## Jorch (Jul 1, 2008)

Really nice flowers Wendy! :clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice Wendy


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 2, 2008)

:clap::clap:Haven't seen a bad one yet!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice flowers!


----------



## Sangii (Jul 7, 2008)

:clap: congratulations, healthy plant there !


----------



## Wendy (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks. This is the same plant that was just awarded an FCC. It is now Phrag Nitidissimum 'Wilhelmina Laarman' FCC/AOS.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 10, 2009)

hi Wendy! I just received the june issue of Orchids and saw the pic of your awarded plant among the 'Best of the Best'!!!!
Congratulations for this! It must be thrilling to feature with others such as Krull-Smith ...!! :clap::clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 10, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2009)

A late congrats goes out to you, Wendy!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool! Thanks...I haven't gotten my June issue yet so had no idea. I'm a proud Mama!


----------



## Phragmatic (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## snow (Jun 11, 2009)

congrads on a stunning plant.


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome petals!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 14, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> hi Wendy! I just received the june issue of Orchids and saw the pic of your awarded plant among the 'Best of the Best'!!!!
> Congratulations for this! It must be thrilling to feature with others such as Krull-Smith ...!! :clap::clap::clap::clap: Jean




I just got my June issue! YAY! Congrats a million times over!


----------

